# Welcome to the 2nd Vape Expo Poland 2016!



## VapeExpoPoland (26/11/15)

Vape Expo Poland will take place on 4-5 of March, Warsaw, Poland.

On the Vape Expo Poland will be hosting professional event dedicated to the vape
industry bringing together experts, manufacturers of e-cigarettes, distributors and retails from around the world.
Also in framework of the expo will be the first Vaping Record and traditional Cloud Contest and Conference.

Friday 4th March - BtoB Day
Saturday 5th March - General Public

This is a free to attend event now (for 1st 100 person ) - pre-registerhttp://en.vapeexpo-poland.com/for-visitors/

Follow us to bring more details.


----------



## Eequinox (26/11/15)

VapeExpoPoland said:


> Vape Expo Poland will take place on 4-5 of March, Warsaw, Poland.
> 
> On the Vape Expo Poland will be hosting professional event dedicated to the vape
> industry bringing together experts, manufacturers of e-cigarettes, distributors and retails from around the world.
> ...


Hmmm any sponsors ill go lol but think it will be a bit cold this time of year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeExpoPoland (7/4/16)

Eequinox said:


> Hmmm any sponsors ill go lol but think it will be a bit cold this time of year


Despite of your distrust, we organized a great exhibition  But thank you for responce
HERE you can find *Vape Expo Poland* the last edition’s photo and video. It was cool in March but in September it will be really hot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/4/16)

VapeExpoPoland said:


> Despite of your distrust, we organized a great exhibition  But thank you for responce
> HERE you can find *Vape Expo Poland* the last edition’s photo and video. It was cool in March but in September it will be really hot!


Looks like an awesome event! If @Eequinox is looking for sponsors and it will be warm, I'll sponsor him a Speedo so he has no excuses!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (7/4/16)

Man, I would _love_ to go. Absolutely love Poland. Ironically, there's a conference round about the same time in my field in Krakow... but already maxed out my conference budget this year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeExpoPoland (7/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Looks like an awesome event! If @Eequinox is looking for sponsors and it will be warm, I'll sponsor him a Speedo so he has no excuses!



Thank you for support! It inspire us! 
So after a while I will send more information about next Vape Expo Poland
Before this, you can write to info@vapeexpo-poland.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeExpoPoland (7/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Man, I would _love_ to go. Absolutely love Poland. Ironically, there's a conference round about the same time in my field in Krakow... but already maxed out my conference budget this year.



Oh, it's a pity... 
But I hope, that you will can attend our next vape events in Poland (or Latvia, we also organize an exhibition Baltic VapShow)...


----------

